# Service Entrance Trough



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I saw this today while stopping for coffee. The service riser is badly damaged and just kinda swaying in the wind. I would like to ask the owner to fix it so I can make a little dough. My question is are these irreversible screws holding the cover on? Anyone know? 

JCPL country in NJ. 

Thanks!


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

how did that happen..? Rigid conduit is indestructable...

I doubt it Ron.... even if they are you can probably get a pair of channel locks on it..enough to get it loose...


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

They make attachments like tips for your driver that will take out those kind of screws..

I think Sears carries a complete set..


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Magnettica said:


> I saw this today while stopping for coffee. The service riser is badly damaged and just kinda swaying in the wind. I would like to ask the owner to fix it so I can make a little dough. My question is are these irreversible screws holding the cover on? Anyone know?
> 
> JCPL country in NJ.
> 
> Thanks!


No they just look like flat heads unless the picture is not clear enough.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

captkirk said:


> how did that happen..? Rigid conduit is indestructable...
> .


Really!!?:laughing:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Really!!?:laughing:


That rigid looks perfectly fine. It's the connector that's all messed up.

But at least they installed the LB to match the riser angle :laughing:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

can't you just drill them out, then figure in some manner of meter seal if the poco squawks?

~CS~


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> can't you just drill them out, then figure in some manner of meter seal if the poco squawks?
> 
> ~CS~


That's why I'm asking about this. :thumbsup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Probably not irreversible screws on a trough that old. A modern trough will have sealing provisions (a tab that sticks out that they can slap a seal tag on). For retrofit, I have been permitted to drill and tap the lip of the trough itself, put a 1/4-20 bolt in from behind (sticking out), through a hole drilled in the cover. Cross-drill the 1/4-20 bolt's threads that are sticking out so they can put a seal tag on it.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I think I'll ask if they're interested in having it repaired, ask them if they're at all interested in a generator, and finally see if these bolts are actually regular bolts. I wonder if the Dunkin Donuts will allow me to park in their lot since it's adjacent to the service and would make going back and forth to the truck a breeze. Hmm.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

You can always slot them with a grinder 1/8" tile blade for a regular screwdriver. Tamperproof only exist to the simple minded.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Ace hardware has a 100 piece security tip set for about $15.
Those screws you mention sound like a "clutch" screw. Besides some troughs here, bathroom stalls have a larger size ones for the walls.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

A good 20' of 4/0 AL se cable w/ watertite connector and weatherhead would be a happy fast fix.....with a good lump of mongo to come home with.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Wirenuting said:


> Ace hardware has a 100 piece security tip set for about $15.
> Those screws you mention sound like a "clutch" screw. Besides some troughs here, bathroom stalls have a larger size ones for the walls.


 I've always wondered why that was. Do people really steal bathroom stalls?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I've always wondered why that was. Do people really steal bathroom stalls?


If they're made of metal, probably. Big money in that if you're not a skilled laborer and have to rely on petty theft to make a living. :whistling2:


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

The middle school here in town did not have bathroom stall doors because the kids ripped them off. So they left them off for about 5 years.:laughing: I bet they are tamper proof in an attempt to prevent vandalism.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I've always wondered why that was. Do people really steal bathroom stalls?


Some people steal bathroom stalls and some people eat light bulbs. 
Who am I to question such things?
Everyone has a hobby of some sort I figure. LoL


----------



## gottspeed (Mar 8, 2010)

Should have put an expansion joint in that PVC mast ha ha ha.

Or just used rigid.


----------

